
Softlayer Plans to Block Cuba, Iran, North Korea, Sudan, and Syria - bvans
http://knowledgelayer.softlayer.com/faq/softlayer-network-wide-ip-blocking
======
mavdi
It's hilarious that the sanctions listed go completely against the nuclear
deal made with Iran. So is the newly passed HR158.

------
Fastidious
Perhaps it is an old page, out of date?

~~~
bvans
This appeared in the SoftLayer console as a planned event, scheduled to take
effect 01-Feb-2016.

